# Coffee Cup Sizes



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Up until now I have been trying to concentrate on getting my Espresso pull perfected (well as perfected as I can be at this stage) and am now looking at purchasing some decent cups.

Looking at these ones at CoffeeCup.co.uk.

Espresso cup size fine. But which ones ideally for cappuccino and which for latte?

I'm still trying to figure out what the mix is for cappuccino and latte as to measurements, etc as they seem the same measures to me unless I am missing something. Are there any posts here to "authentic" measures/recipes for latte and cappuccino? Just need a bit of direction.

I really need to get around to fitting the Silvia steam wand for the Gaggia! No time this weekend either!









Cheers,

Gareth


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Light fuse paper...

Cappuccino:

Espresso, microfoam, steamed milk in equal thirds. 5-6oz cup. I would also offer in 8oz but no larger than that.

Latte:

one part espresso, four or five parts milk. No standard cup size but base cup size on shot size. 1.5-2oz goes well in 10oz cup IMO. 10oz is too big for me but too small for some people.

Hence cap has more microfoam and less milk in proportion to the espresso than a latte does, and is therefore stronger.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Light fuse paper...


Have I started something now?









Those were my thoughts. Real shame those cups are starting from 10oz cups after espresso size. Like the look of them but would rather make up a matching set. May have to see what other cups are on offer.

Are there any guides on making cappuccino and latte. I'm stryggling to understand how I am to achieve microfoam and steamed milk in the same jug without making it all microfoam (as per latte) or all steamed milk (flat white I assume??). Just can't get my head around them all at the moment.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Well... Just to correct myself, a latte has a thin layer of microfoam on top.

If you're making a single cup the easiest way to think of it is just to stretch the milk more (expand its volume more) for cappuccino. But the distinction between foam and milk shouldn't really be particularly apparent in the milk jug as the two are hopefully integrated (however the milk will tend to sit under the foam a little. This is why caps are often poured off the side of the jug and lattes thru the spout... the spout holds back the foam letting the milk thru).

Google search for Metropolis Coffee University (I think) and you'll find some great training videos.

Found it. http://www.metropoliscoffee.com/university/training/


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

And there was me thinking that I'd get in to an easy hobby when I first started out on my voyage in to coffee!









So using the spout for latte holds back the foam to let milk through... I thought that a latte was majority microfoam? Is it just steamed milk with a touch of microfoam then? Enough as to make latte art? Not even going near that path yet! Haha!

So if I am looking at a matching set I am looking at: 4oz Espresso, 6oz Cappucino and 10oz Cappucino (for Latte)? These look like a good match for that!









I shall see if I can find the Coffee Uni stuff tomorrow. Cheers Mike


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep. The steamed milk is sometimes called textured milk because it has been stretched slightly and so it does have a slight thinkness to it, but yes.. maybe 1cm of silky microfoam at the top, which enables the art. A cappuccino's foam is thicker, but no less silky, and not dolloped on at the end of the pour.

(Flat white has a larger shot of espresso, less milk and very little microfoam, although a single definition doesn't exist and there are variations)

I have samples of a few different cups from coffeecups. The iseo/enrica are good and I've bought them for my cafe and UKBC. I agree, it's frustrating that the sizes of some cups are limited. I liked Verona too, but actually after using them for a while they are now my least favourite.

Anyway, hope this helps and if anyone has any contrasting views please chip in! I'm no expert.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are some 'historically accepted norms' but each coffee shop has their own variation

Flat White normally 5.5 oz

Cappuccino normally 6 oz

Latte normally 7-8 oz

Totally depends how *you* enjoy your drink.

The sizes should be used as guidelines only

I prefer piccolo or macchiato over larger milk drink sizes, but I have many friends who would rather an 8oz latte (standard takeaway size)


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

As a flat white drinker, I usually have about 5-10mm of microfoam on top which I get by plunging the steam wand at about 38C (100F) to halt stretching the milk.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Think I'm going to treat myself to the Enrica for Christmas. I've also come up with some logos for myself to get put on too. I fancy making them a little unique









You've thrown new things at me there Glenn! What is a macchiato and piccolo? I thought a piccolo was a small instrument!









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I might be the only one here who had a 16oz mug for latte ha ha

i use around 2.5 - 3oz espresso, 2oz syrup and 7-8 oz milk which increases in volume as its steamed of course.


----------



## Mr8ean (May 8, 2011)

This is a useful diagram although it shows all cups as the same size so it does not really answer your original question.

http://labnol.blogspot.com/2007/08/coffee-chart-to-know-what-inside-your.html


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Doh! Hadn't even thought about potential of syrups! That will increase the latte cup size! Lol


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

gazbea said:


> What is a macchiato and piccolo? I thought a piccolo was a small instrument!


A macchiato is en espresso with a dash of milk (a teaspoon or less)

A piccolo is roughly an equal parts drink of 1 or 2 shots espresso with 1 or 2 oz milk

eg a double piccolo is roughly 2oz espresso/2oz milk in a 4oz glass. It is similar to a Cortado


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> It is similar to a Cortado


Now you are just showing off!







lol. What is a cortado? Lol


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's like a piccolo, but nothing like a marochino


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Gaaaaahhhhh! More things to remember! :banghead: lol


----------



## Boomdijk (Dec 6, 2011)

And don't forget the " corretto"! Cafè corretto is a shot of espresso corrected with a drop of grappa or an other liqueur.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Glenn,

Slightly off topic, I know but is there any way the definitions of the various drinks can be added to the wiki section on the site please? (an underused section of the forum methinks)

I haven't a scooby what most of these drinks are, let alone how to make them.

Cheers,

Buzz


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

buzzbuzzbuzz said:


> Glenn,
> 
> Slightly off topic, I know but is there any way the definitions of the various drinks can be added to the wiki section on the site please? (an underused section of the forum methinks)
> 
> ...


Great idea. Repertoire is an undervalued skillset


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree... Wiki section for coffee recipes is a must.

And as for all of your throwing new names in there... Just showing off now!







lol

Piccolo, Grappa, Cornetto, Nessun Dorma! Stop making my brain hurt!


----------

